# Rinnai combi E110cn



## FluidDruid (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey all, I'm up here in metrowest Mass. with a customer interested in the Rinnai combi. I recently saw it at a local trade show. Its another of the combi type with a flat-plate heat exchanger stuffed in the bottom corner. Nice unit, but kind of pricey.. Comes with low loss factory header, built in expansion tank, etc..
Wondering it anyone has installed one. Pros, cons? 
Thanks.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

FluidDruid said:


> Hey all, I'm up here in metrowest Mass. with a customer interested in the Rinnai combi. I recently saw it at a local trade show. Its another of the combi type with a flat-plate heat exchanger stuffed in the bottom corner. Nice unit, but kind of pricey.. Comes with low loss factory header, built in expansion tank, etc..
> Wondering it anyone has installed one. Pros, cons?
> Thanks.


Low domestic hot water production with the 110,000 BTU's 
Wont support much more than a single bath


----------



## Kempsville (Aug 4, 2009)

I was a big Rinnai fan with good results, today my sales rep. told me that Lowes is selling a tankless unit by Jacuzzi, but it really is a Rinnai with a Jacuzzi sticker on it, boy these manufactures want our loyality and then back door the plumber! Lookinf for another brand now, maybe Eternal.


----------



## pc0308 (Mar 3, 2012)

Know how u feel! I've been putting in Noritz for the very reason that big box stores don't have them. Good unit, pricey but, 235 installed so far and only 1 prob. Tech support is good too. Stayed w me for 1 1/2 hrs till solution was found.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I was going to suggest Norwitz if you want to jump ship on rinnai, don't know if takagi is still around but they're fairly nice. For the most part, many consumers will still need additional work for the jacuzzi branded heaters. Show of hands, how many people have been to someone's house that has enough gas to adequately run the big Rinnai's meant for 3+ bath houses.


----------

